# FOOD NOT BOMBS 30th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION!



## DirtyErik (May 14, 2010)

A Celebration for FNB where it all started.
Boston Commons MASS Sunday May 23, 12-5 pm
theater,workshops, Live music, Food All for free

If anybody is in the new england area i would definetly suggest you guys check it out. Its Free!

30th ANNIVERSARY OF FOOD NOT BOMBS


----------



## wildboy860 (May 15, 2010)

Hmm... I'm in the new england area. I'd like to try and make this! I'm a fire performer, will they allow that type of stuff in this area?


----------



## williamtell (May 16, 2010)

if i was there i would go justbecouse im a vegon uknow best of luck with it and i hope that a lot of ppl show up k


----------



## crustpunk82 (May 16, 2010)

i wish i could make it.


----------

